# siamese fighter



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

So I bought three females and two males. All in one tank but separated except the females. The females absolutely hate each other they'll constantly pick on each other. The one female has a bit of a bulging belly with the white thing slightly sticking out does this mean she's ready to breed?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The females are fighting for the heirchy of the tank.They will always fight because there is only three and this is not enough to spread the aggression evenly.The belly and white spot(or oviposter)just shows she is a healthy female,nothing more.The other two should look the same.If not then I would be checking for signs of short finned males.

How many gallons is this tank?Any pics of the setup?


----------

